# Big Trout



## reellife (May 12, 2005)

Feb. has not produced the numbers of big fish as in the past years. I believe due to the warmer waters, the fish are more spread out. We have landed trout ranging 4-8lbs each week with one lost in the 12lb range. It's best not to use a net when landing a big fish, just ask my client. Most fish have been caught on top waters and glow corkys.


----------

